# POPSUGAR Must Have Summer 2016 Special Edition *Spoilers*



## Bizgirlva (May 16, 2016)

Heads up! The summer limited edition box will launch tomorrow May 17th





We're totally getting sunglasses and popsicles, right?

Just kidding, what are your guesses/wants for the summer box?


----------



## MET (May 16, 2016)

I've always purchased these but I'm going to hold off unless there's a spoiler.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 17, 2016)

I always always always want nicer jewelry than I would buy on my own in the limited edition boxes.  I have had my eye on these budhagirl all-weather bangles for years so that would be a fun coincidence.  They look so pretty with a bathing suit.

https://budhagirl.com/bracelets/bangles

Maybe a body brush and a luxurious body oil to keep skin looking nice and juicy for summer?

I know not everyone is into tanning products but since the boxes are going to send it anyway, Clarins has that radiance booster that gives just a little color, and I have wanted to try that James Read Sleep Mask Tan stuff.

Send me allll the snacks, please. 

PSMH tends to roll themes over from their monthly box so I wonder if we will have anything yoga/spa related.  Or I bet we get something pricier from bluma project...I like some of their beaded bracelets.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 17, 2016)

I"m not sure if they're releasing an early buy option today or what, but their page says it's going on sale on May 19th at 10am pacific.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 17, 2016)

The subscriber pre-order was supposed to be today.  I'm waiiiiiting...


----------



## jenny1973 (May 17, 2016)

Early access available now!!!


----------



## pbpink (May 17, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> I"m not sure if they're releasing an early buy option today or what, but their page says it's going on sale on May 19th at 10am pacific.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just saw on FB that PS posted this:

the box is indeed going on sale today, stay tuned for an email when it is on sale!


----------



## pbpink (May 17, 2016)

and i just bought it.....the timing made me do it! haha!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 17, 2016)

Ordered!  Woohoo!


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 17, 2016)

I wish pre-sale ensured priority or faster shipping. I'm holding out for now, but I usually love the summer boxes and it's perfect timing to arrive right around my b-day.  

Hmm maybe I should ask my boyfriend to buy it for me...


----------



## MET (May 17, 2016)

I have it in my shopping cart but I'm not sure whether to pull the trigger. I really wish PS would give you at least 1 spoiler.  For me, last year's box was good but I disliked everything the year before.


----------



## inimitable_d (May 17, 2016)

I ordered one, and now I'm determined to go spoiler-free (unlikely!).  Did anyone see an estimated ship date?  I couldn't find one.


----------



## Mrs30009 (May 17, 2016)

inimitable_d said:


> I ordered one, and now I'm determined to go spoiler-free (unlikely!).  Did anyone see an estimated ship date?  I couldn't find one.


The link to order the box says it will ship June 16th via FedEx SmartPost.  I ordered one too.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 18, 2016)

I guess the pre sale is over now, and it's going on sale tomorrow for the masses.


----------



## Geek2 (May 18, 2016)

I didn't order yet. Still contemplating. So happy for you all who ordered it already though. Hoping for the best box yet!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 20, 2016)

I went ahead and ordered the box today. I hope they send me ice cream


----------



## MET (May 20, 2016)

I made it two days but ultimately caved. Here's hoping for a great box.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 20, 2016)

I'm a total sucker for PS LE boxes, especially summer my fav season!! I'm hoping for some chic outdoor entertaining items...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blank2aa (May 21, 2016)

If it's still available Friday when I get paid I'm getting it but I think it will probably be sold out by then!


----------



## cpl100 (May 22, 2016)

I can't decide.  Loved the one last year and hated the previous year's box.    Spoilers please!


----------



## blank2aa (May 31, 2016)

Do you think they'll release a spoiler soon since its not sold out yet???


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 31, 2016)

blank2aa said:


> Do you think they'll release a spoiler soon since its not sold out yet???


I hope so!


----------



## jenny1973 (May 31, 2016)

Spoiler #1


----------



## Shauna999 (May 31, 2016)

I love this!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 31, 2016)

Ohh I think that's super cute! We're more beach chairs than throw towels down at the beach but I think this would go great under our feet so they don't get sandy.

PopSugar is always making more stuff for me to lug back and forth to the beach.


----------



## aihutch (May 31, 2016)

I'm not getting this box, but I think it's so cute!


----------



## blank2aa (May 31, 2016)

I actually really like that!


----------



## jiblet (May 31, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Ohh I think that's super cute! We're more beach chairs than throw towels down at the beach but I think this would go great under our feet so they don't get sandy.
> 
> PopSugar is always making more stuff for me to lug back and forth to the beach.


ME too! Love this cute little towel. I'm so glad I ordered. True there's so many beach accessories. By the same token I travel a lot and go to the gym and I have been realizing most of my travel and gym stuff is from Pop Sugar. Fun!


----------



## MET (May 31, 2016)

I really like this because it's different - you can square it off a bit and perhaps use it on a lounge chair too.  Looking forward to this box.


----------



## LabiosRojos (May 31, 2016)

:wub:


----------



## Bowmanbs (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm SOOOO happy I ordered the Summer box! I have been looking at the circular towels for weeks now! They are $100 pretty much everywhere.  Now my bf and I can share a big towel at the pool instead of bringing so many!


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 2, 2016)

I also like this towel! My boyfriend took me to Tofino for my 40 birthday a few years ago, so this towel will remind me of that special gift. Tofino is beautiful beyond belief, lots of wildlife and views for days.


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Jun 5, 2016)

Excited for this towel too. I can use it for the summer concerts in the park.  :wub:


----------



## christineloganw (Jun 6, 2016)

I really just love this beach towel! Besides taking it to the pool or beach, I think it would be great to carry along on a summer picnic! I'm really getting excited about this box and we've only had one spoiler! The Resort box was the bomb, it will be hard to top it!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 8, 2016)

We have another spoiler!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 8, 2016)

I was SO EXCITED when I saw this in my email; this box is shaping up to be a bit formulaic but perfectly curated.


----------



## MET (Jun 8, 2016)

I love the tote.  So far looking forward to a very fashionable combination of this box with the Zoe BoS.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm really contemplating ordering this box if it's still available. These spoilers look good! I could really use both items (the tote and the round towel) and everything else would be a bonus.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Jun 8, 2016)

I totally caved! I just couldn't resist that second spoiler! I feel super guilty though - I avoid leather whenever possible. I'm the worst vegetarian in the world right now!!

Who cares....I love Popsugar more than anything!!!


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 8, 2016)

MUST RESIST! I want to subscribe for this LE box for the first time but already spent too much because of Avenue A. Our wedding anniversary is coming up and we are spending it in a resort in AZ. When i saw these spoilers, I was like "I will look good on these". Why am I pooooor???!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm in the same boat @ipretty949. It's tough to swing this along with Avenue A and the box of Style. I seem to "forget" about the quarterly boxes and think I'm not spending that much and then they all hit at once and then I'm like wow can't spend this much. The kids need things more than I need sub boxes.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah, these boxes sure do add up!  After the June PSMH box, I'm quitting the monthly, which will just bring me down to Box of Style (which I pay for annually, right when I get my bonus money from work), Avenue A, and the PSMH LE boxes.  Even though I love the monthly box, after 3 years of getting it I just have too much stuff.  And the extra $$ I'm freeing up by quitting the monthly plus selling a few items I don't want here and there will fully fund my LE box habit.  I'm hoping to pare back even further in the spirit of "fewer, nicer things"...at least until I run out of all of the goo I've hoarded  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenny1973 (Jun 9, 2016)

I have debated cancelling my PSMH after June also.  I need to downsize, and sell what I don't need.  One does start collecting a lot of items after time.  My husband says we are running a small "mom and pop" store with my stash!  The Avenue A has but has not intrigued me, so far I have been able to pass.  Someone on MSA said a while back that when PS releases a LE box, instead of buying the box, she puts what she would spend into her savings.  I am ready to see some spoilers on a different note!  One of the box reviewers has to have their box by now!  Hopefully today we will see some!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 9, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> Someone on MSA said a while back that when PS releases a LE box, instead of buying the box, she puts what she would spend into her savings.


Oh, man, that is smart.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 9, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Oh, man, that is smart.


but who ever said that sub box addicts were smart?! haha


----------



## OrangeCatLady (Jun 9, 2016)

I resisted as long as I could, but I'm moving to a sunny beach town this fall and this was too tempting after the second spoiler. I hope the rest of the box is as good as the two spoilers!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 9, 2016)

@@boxesandboxes I meant it was smart for OTHER people to do, obviously. Not me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 11, 2016)

This box does look amazing. I really want to get it, but I already have a ton of tote bags and stuff. I will live vicariously through you all!


----------



## dmaranto (Jun 14, 2016)

Has anyone gotten a tracking number yet?


----------



## MET (Jun 15, 2016)

FedEx is showing that my label was created - 7.9 lbs!


----------



## jenny1973 (Jun 15, 2016)

MET said:


> FedEx is showing that my label was created - 7.9 lbs!


Happy Day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 15, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Yeah, these boxes sure do add up!  After the June PSMH box, I'm quitting the monthly, which will just bring me down to Box of Style (which I pay for annually, right when I get my bonus money from work), Avenue A, and the PSMH LE boxes.  Even though I love the monthly box, after 3 years of getting it I just have too much stuff.  And the extra $$ I'm freeing up by quitting the monthly plus selling a few items I don't want here and there will fully fund my LE box habit.  I'm hoping to pare back even further in the spirit of "fewer, nicer things"...at least until I run out of all of the goo I've hoarded  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I should try selling some of my stash.  I have so, so much!  Do you ebay it, close5 or what?  Thanks!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 15, 2016)

I have lots of success selling on eBay!

Holy cow 7.9 lbs, that's a baby weight of PopSugar goodness!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 15, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> I should try selling some of my stash.  I have so, so much!  Do you ebay it, close5 or what?  Thanks!


I sell mine on my company's portal, which is not very helpful to you, haha.  I buy a lot of stuff from poshmark and ebay so if I were to start selling more that is where I would go.  I have had such bad buying experiences from mercari that I would stay away from that one.  Apparently it takes out less fees than poshmark though.


----------



## Emrogers13 (Jun 16, 2016)

My box left Watsonville, CA yesterday and says it will arrive to me (in VT) Saturday the 25th. Crossing my fingers for a much earlier arrival. BUT nice to not have it sit "processing" for days on end!

I'd be psyched if we got some of those little blue patterned plates in the for sale picture on Popsugars website/the first photo in this thread. Or even the rope-style mats under them. Seems like the plates would go well with the blue PS theme or the mats would go along with the woven tote bag.

Crossing my fingers for no body oil! I still have the spray oil and the glitter oil from past boxes. That stuff lasts FOREVER!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 16, 2016)

Got my tracking number. I can't wait!! I hope we have spoilers soon!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 16, 2016)

Emrogers13 said:


> My box left Watsonville, CA yesterday and says it will arrive to me (in VT) Saturday the 25th. Crossing my fingers for a much earlier arrival. BUT nice to not have it sit "processing" for days on end!
> 
> I'd be psyched if we got some of those little blue patterned plates in the for sale picture on Popsugars website/the first photo in this thread. Or even the rope-style mats under them. Seems like the plates would go well with the blue PS theme or the mats would go along with the woven tote bag.
> 
> Crossing my fingers for no body oil! I still have the spray oil and the glitter oil from past boxes. That stuff lasts FOREVER!


Mine says 6/22 by end of day...let Spoilerwatch Summer 2016 begin!!

Unfortunately the plates are a past item - they were in the first Neiman Marcus box.  SO MANY PEOPLE love them that I'm surprised they have never brought them back, but that would be pretty unfair to the people who got the original NM box.  PSMH should open a store to restock old items!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Jun 16, 2016)

I don't even have a label created yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 16, 2016)

I got my shipping confirmation! Too bad it takes like a month to get here. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## christineloganw (Jun 18, 2016)

I got my tracking number for the Summer LE box and it will be delivered on Thursday!!


----------



## LadyGordon (Jun 18, 2016)

christineloganw said:


> I got my tracking number for the Summer LE box and it will be delivered on Thursday!!


 Spoilers please when you get it! I don't get mine until next Saturday.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 20, 2016)

Mine still says Wednesday but it usually takes 2 more days after arriving in Ohio and it's not there yet sooo.....Bummer, I was looking forward to being the first one for once!!


----------



## jenny1973 (Jun 20, 2016)

So we are all on spoiler watch. I am never first, I am all the in Alabama. Mine likes to travel all time zones before arriving to me!!!!!


----------



## MET (Jun 20, 2016)

Definitely spoiler watch - mine moved from Wednesday to Thursday.  Too bad the boxes don't come with stamps of all the states they visited on the routes to us.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 20, 2016)

Mine says it's arriving next Tuesday. Which is great since that's my bday, but it's in PA a measly 5 hour drive from me.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 21, 2016)

HOLY CRAP MINE IS OUT FOR DELIVERY TODAYYYYYYYYY


----------



## jenny1973 (Jun 21, 2016)

So you will be the first with spoilers!  Awsome!  Don't hold back on the spoilers, can't wait to see!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm just going to come in here and tell you all it is the best box we have ever had and then leave  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenny1973 (Jun 21, 2016)

That is just soooo wrong!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I do hope it is a good one though, just kind of hoping for no sunglasses or wraps!  I am ok with the beach bag and blanket!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 21, 2016)

I was looking at past FedEx deliveries and it looks like it will get to my house around 2 pm eastern.  I will go home at lunch just in case but unless the stars align I probably won't be able to get spoilers out much before 5pm.


----------



## JenniferV (Jun 21, 2016)

I just posted full spoilers!!

http://subscriptionboxramblings.com/2016/06/popsugar-limited-edition-must-have-summer-box-full-spoilers/


----------



## JenniferV (Jun 21, 2016)

The box has:

~Twisted Stripe Tote by Hat Attack ($95)
~The Chesterman Circle Towel by Tofino Towel Co. ($74.99)
~Londontown Lakur Royal Wedding ($16)
~Corkcicle Canteen (16oz) ($27.95)
~Sugarfina Ice Cream Cones ($7.95)
~Herbivore Botanicals Rose Hibiscus Hydrating Face Mist ($32)


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jun 21, 2016)

JenniferV said:


> I just posted full spoilers!!
> 
> http://subscriptionboxramblings.com/2016/06/popsugar-limited-edition-must-have-summer-box-full-spoilers/


Thank you.  So excited to get mine.


----------



## zeesa (Jun 21, 2016)

My first reaction is being a little unsure about this box. But after looking a little closer, I really like the water bottle. I'm happy it's a high quality one that is good for hot and cold beverages (perfect for my days at the pool!). I wonder if the colors vary? I like the nail polish color too. I'm going to hold off on painting my nails until my box gets here. I need a new pool bag, so this is perfect for me. The towel is a unique addition - I am thankful for a unique spin on something instead of a regular shapes towel! The candies look really yummy - they will be gone within a day The rose spray has great reviews online - I judged it a little too quickly. I will need to keep this at my desk as a little pick me up. Apparently a lot of people like it! All in all, a good box for me and I will probably use everything. Nice job, Popsugar!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 21, 2016)

I think this is a great box! I love those Sugarfina ice cream cones! They're SO cute!


----------



## MET (Jun 21, 2016)

Looks good overall but for some reason I was expecting jewelry or something else.


----------



## OrangeCatLady (Jun 21, 2016)

I love it! The polish reminds of Tart Deco by Essie, which is a really cute summer color.


----------



## sakura33 (Jun 21, 2016)

I am pleased. This is a very good curation- it seems very thoughtful-would rather have that than a ton of stuff that seems junky or random. I have been dying to try that Herbivore spray too- was hoping it would show up somewhere this summer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sugarfina is always A+

I SUPPOSE I'll get the Fall LE box now...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 21, 2016)

MET said:


> Looks good overall but for some reason I was expecting jewelry or something else.


I was just thinking the same thing. It's missing a jewelry item. i usually trade them so it doesn't really bother me but I would've loved some hoop earrings.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm going to be the grumpy one about the food item. I don't care about gummy candies and we had gummy lips or shoes or whatever it was in a past LE box. I'd prefer something more special. Gummies strike me as so cheap. I'll either trade them or my bf will eat them.

My only other wish was the Canteen was a larger size. I love my Tervis because it's 24 ounces. I drink a LOT of water, I wish we'd got the next size up, the 25 oz instead of 16 oz.  

Otherwise the box is a home run in terms of summery vibes.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 21, 2016)

MET said:


> Looks good overall but for some reason I was expecting jewelry or something else.


Totally.  I like the spoiler items and the rest is just kind of okay.  Solid box but not exciting.


----------



## jenny1973 (Jun 21, 2016)

It seems to be miissing jewelry.  I like the Sugarfina Gummy Cones, I like this beach tote better than the one in FFF, towel is very nice.  I will use the face mist maybe as an all over mist, first need to see if it is going to be sticky?  Put a cold "drink" in the Corkcicle and one is good to go at the beach or pool!  Hmmm I am ready to go to the beach now!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Jun 21, 2016)

My box still hasn't shipped yet!!


----------



## MET (Jun 21, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> lauradiniwilk, on 21 Jun 2016 - 12:07 PM, said:Totally.  I like the spoiler items and the rest is just kind of okay.  Solid box but not exciting.


Exactly - kind of boring actually. But on the plus side, it's not a lot of dubiously priced items.  Let us know how you like your box - hopefully the bottle comes in a fun color.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 21, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Totally.  I like the spoiler items and the rest is just kind of okay.  Solid box but not exciting.


I agree, while fashion forward items like jewelry and clutches are more fun. I don't use them as much as totes and water bottles.


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 21, 2016)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> My box still hasn't shipped yet!!


I got a shipping notice on the 16th, but Fedex still shows "label created" with no movement whatsoever!  

I'm guessing it might just show up without any tracking info, but this has never happened before.   If I don't have the box by Thursday or Friday there's a problem (since I'm in Oregon, it shouldn't take very long).  

I'm neutral on the box.  It's OK, but it's nothing terribly exciting either. . . at first I was annoyed that the food item was a gummy because I don't eat gelatin.  But I looked at the ingredients and it's vegetarian, so that's pretty nice.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 21, 2016)

A lot of MSA ladies are complaining about the shipping if this box. It's so weird! Smart post is so aggravating!

My box should arrive Thusday, it was supposed to be here next Tuesday (my bday whoop whoop)!


----------



## Emrogers13 (Jun 22, 2016)

So, for what is is worth, here are my thoughts. 

In general, I am really liking this box. I know it doesn't really have a WOW item, but I will use everything and am happy I bought it. That being said, as others have mentioned, I think a piece of jewelry would have really made this a perfect box.

TOWEL &amp; TOTE: Both are cute, both will get used - probably the bag more than the towel. I think they are pretty and classy pieces.

WATER BOTTLE: It looks like a really nice, quality one. I am always trying to replace my cheap plastic bottles with nicer ones, so this is a win for me. (and I agree with others that I will be filling this puppy with wine and using it with the towel and tote  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

MIST: Alright, not my favorite item. But maybe I will be a convert. It just bothers me that they just sent a face mist (albeit slightly different idea) in the monthly box. And since I got two June boxes due to the 6 month bologna, I feel overwhelmed with mists. 

GUMMIES: Fine, I'll admit it. Gummies are one of my favorite candies and I hear this brand is really good. Plus, I think they're cute.

NAIL POLISH: Excuse my language, but are you F*$#*!$ kidding me! I would be fine with NEVER getting another nail polish again! So sick of them. But whatever, it is a cheap item for the box and plenty of people like them. I'm personally just so sick of feeling like nail polish is the go-to throw in item when people get sick of trying to curate an interesting item. I would have enjoyed a quality bookmark, iced tea bags, etc...so much more.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 22, 2016)

MET said:


> Exactly - kind of boring actually. But on the plus side, it's not a lot of dubiously priced items.  Let us know how you like your box - hopefully the bottle comes in a fun color.


Once the spoilers were out I decided to go to dinner with the fam last night to celebrate our anniversary instead of rushing home (7 years on the 20th, woohoo!) so I didn't get to open my box until late. 

Everything was same as the spoilers...white bottle, coral polish.  The gummies are SUPER CUTE in person, and the bag is much larger than I expected.  I will try to take some pics tonight!


----------



## MET (Jun 22, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> lauradiniwilk, on 22 Jun 2016 - 1:59 PM, said:
> Once the spoilers were out I decided to go to dinner with the fam last night to celebrate our anniversary instead of rushing home (7 years on the 20th, woohoo!) so I didn't get to open my box until late.
> 
> Everything was same as the spoilers...white bottle, coral polish.  The gummies are SUPER CUTE in person, and the bag is much larger than I expected.  I will try to take some pics tonight!


CONGRATS!


----------



## jenny1973 (Jun 22, 2016)

@@lauradiniwilk, Congrats on your anniversary!  Mine was 8 years in April! 

My box arrives tomorrow!  Kind of excited, can't wait to see the bag and polish (I will give it a try tomorrow night) and the face/body mist.


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 22, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> A lot of MSA ladies are complaining about the shipping if this box. It's so weird! Smart post is so aggravating!
> 
> My box should arrive Thusday, it was supposed to be here next Tuesday (my bday whoop whoop)!


My box sat there for a flippin' week and just started moving today.  It's coming from Sacramento (approx. 9 hours from where I live) and won't get here until next Wednesday.   I'm grumpy I guess, but it seems like Popsugar can't get it's shipping act together with these LE boxes.   

Happy birthday Bizgirlva, so neat that it will arrive on your special day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 22, 2016)

Happy bday @@Bizgirlva!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 23, 2016)

Happy birthday @@Bizgirlva!!!!

A couple of pics for those who are still waiting.  I tried to show the bag with a water bottle for scale, but now it also has a kitten for scale because it was SUPER IMPORTANT that she sit on it for as long as I was looking at it. 





Gummies!  They are really tasty; sweet without being too over the top.  They are strawberry, raspberry, and vanilla.




The water bottle is nice; I wish it were a larger size but it's still better than the tiny swell bottle from the CFDA box.  I guess i'll use that one for hot drinks and this one for cold.


----------



## jenny1973 (Jun 23, 2016)

love the nail polish color on your nails.  My box arrives today and I am home tonight, painting my nails with the new color and eating gummies!  Thanks for the photos, puts the item sizes in perspective.


----------



## MET (Jun 23, 2016)

Have a wonderful birthday @@Bizgirlva !


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 23, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> love the nail polish color on your nails.  My box arrives today and I am home tonight, painting my nails with the new color and eating gummies!  Thanks for the photos, puts the item sizes in perspective.


Thanks!  I don't have the bottle with me, but I know it's Smith and Cult.  I think Dark Like Me, the one that was in a LE birchbox around the holidays?  It might be Lover's Creep though, I have both.


----------



## MET (Jun 23, 2016)

Received my box and my favorite was the nail color and water bottle.  I would have appreciated a fun color for the bottle.  I also think the bag is overpriced compared to similar ones but that's not PS's issue.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks ladies. My b-day is actually Tuesday the 28th, I think I worded my post wrong earlier/above. LOL

But thanks none, the less.

I didn't get my box today either ugh SmartPost is holding it hostage one more day. I should have it tomorrow.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 23, 2016)

I should have put happy bday month since your bday is not yet @@Bizgirlva! My bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 23, 2016)

Those gummies look so good @lauradiniwilk.  I'm glad I didn't get the box now because I would have eaten them in one sitting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 24, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Thanks ladies. My b-day is actually Tuesday the 28th, I think I worded my post wrong earlier/above. LOL
> 
> But thanks none, the less.
> 
> I didn't get my box today either ugh SmartPost is holding it hostage one more day. I should have it tomorrow.


Ha!  I knew we were both June birthdays; didn't know (or didn't remember?) we have the exact same birthday!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 24, 2016)

Reija said:


> Those gummies look so good @lauradiniwilk.  I'm glad I didn't get the box now because I would have eaten them in one sitting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine lasted for about 10 minutes after that picture was taken.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 24, 2016)

I got my box today!





I'm surprised by how big the tote is, you can literally put the blanket down into the bottom of the tote. It's a lot bigger than I anticipated.

I really like the canteen, I love the grip on the bottom. I'm thinking I can throw this in my gym bag in my trunk with my clothes and then when I change at the gym I won't have to worry about refilling my bottle when I get to the gym and the water will still be cold! But it's going to get pretty beat up being white. I might deck it out with some stickers.

The mist is def rose. But I like it.

The ice cream cones are WAY smaller than I expected. Grumble grumble. Why couldn't this been a better snack.  

All in all I really love this box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 24, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Ha!  I knew we were both June birthdays; didn't know (or didn't remember?) we have the exact same birthday!


Really? I knew I liked you! lol


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 24, 2016)

How cool @@Bizgirlva and @@lauradiniwilk!! Happy Birthday month ladies!


----------



## sakura33 (Jun 24, 2016)

My box is finally supposed to be delivered today- I had reached out to CS because mine was one of the boxes in limbo- they told me they are going to make it up to me- and today I see another pending Fedex shipment from them (NY location this time)-- so I guess that is what the make up piece will be--- curious what it is!! But hope they don't "gift" me another June or May box lol


----------



## JenniferV (Jun 24, 2016)

sakura33 said:


> My box is finally supposed to be delivered today- I had reached out to CS because mine was one of the boxes in limbo- they told me they are going to make it up to me- and today I see another pending Fedex shipment from them (NY location this time)-- so I guess that is what the make up piece will be--- curious what it is!! But hope they don't "gift" me another June or May box lol


I think that's pretty early for this box. Mine isn't coming till July 1st!  I also see a shipment from NY from them in my FedEx account.


----------



## Andrea Snedaker (Jun 24, 2016)

I originally got a FedEx email that my box was supposed to arrive yesterday. I kept tracking it and it never even showed that it was picked up, just that the label was created. I just got this email this evening so it looks like I'm getting a gift too.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 27, 2016)

My folks came down and took my bf and I out for dinner last night to celebrate my b-day. 

My mom bought me a Corkcicle canteen for my bday! ha!  She bought me a red 9 oz.

So now I have a little collection going on with my one from this PSMH Box and the b-day gift. It's like a momma and a baby canteen.


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 27, 2016)

sakura33 said:


> My box is finally supposed to be delivered today- I had reached out to CS because mine was one of the boxes in limbo- they told me they are going to make it up to me- and today I see another pending Fedex shipment from them (NY location this time)-- so I guess that is what the make up piece will be--- curious what it is!! But hope they don't "gift" me another June or May box lol


Mine finally arrived today as well. I suppose I should also reach out to customer service, since they did promise boxes would ship by the 16th and mine was delayed by a week.

I'm happy overall I suppose, but it isn't a total "wow" for me. I think it's just because nail polish and candy are kind of cheap,though I do like the polish color. I suppose Rachel Zoe's box has made me come to expect over $300 in value, though really $250 for $100 is a good deal. The fancy grocery store in front of me has a huge display of the Corkcicle, and wouldn't you know I am in love with the turquoise one so I might actually buy that one and give the white one as a gift.


----------



## jenny1973 (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy Birthday to @@Bizgirlva and @@lauradiniwilk. It maybe a couple of hours early but I would forget tomorrow knowing me!!


----------



## MET (Jun 27, 2016)

@Bizgirlva and @@lauradiniwilk - Happy Birthday ladies.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks!!

So I found my Corkcicle canteen didn't keep my water cold, like COLD COLD. Not nearly was well as my swell bottle. Maybe I didn't tighten the cap enough. Has anyone used it? Thoughts?


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 28, 2016)

Happy Birthday Ladies!!! Wishing you both a fabulous day :-*


----------



## sakura33 (Jun 28, 2016)

someone on MSA said they got the govino wine glasses from the today show box as their apology gift. were those dishwasher safe?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 28, 2016)

sakura33 said:


> someone on MSA said they got the govino wine glasses from the today show box as their apology gift. were those dishwasher safe?


I want to say the ones from the Today Show box were dishwasher safe. I got the Today Show box but I traded the glasses. 

I hand wash everything though, my dishwasher is my right and left hands.


----------



## sakura33 (Jun 28, 2016)

I don't mind handwashing but my housekeeper does my dishes when she comes and tends to put everything in the dishwasher- and we have lost a few items because I didn't explicitly tell her those were hand wash only/make sure they were washed before she came. This also happens when my in laws visit-in addition to the whole no microwaving melamine thing. I try to keep a close eye on my kitchen goods but it slips by sometimes lol! I know first world problems but I am always secretly relieved when something is dishwasher/microwave safe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Jun 28, 2016)

sakura33 said:


> sakura33, on 28 Jun 2016 - 4:42 PM, said:someone on MSA said they got the govino wine glasses from the today show box as their apology gift. were those dishwasher safe?


I think that PS offering something is a step up for them.  Not too long ago there were so many problems and empty promises about replacing items so this is definitely a new and improved customer service.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 1, 2016)

My Govino 4 pack arrived to day. They're 16oz glasses and are dishwasher safe.

I had no idea I was getting these so hopped on to figure it out!


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 1, 2016)

@@Bizgirlva I don't know about the cold but I tested the hot and was amazed. I left it overnight on the counter with 190 degree water from my keurig in it. I think I actually checked it about thirteen hours later, maybe closer to 14 but the water was hot enough that i regretted sticking my finger in it. Still definitely hot. Absolutely hot enough to make tea in, if I stuck a bag in it.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 5, 2016)

I wash my govinos in the dishwasher all of the time with no issues.  Our dishwasher is old as the hills though so I'm not sure if it gets to the same temps as newer ones.  They are our favorite glasses because if you pour to the middle of the thumb groove, it's exactly 1/4 of a bottle of wine.  Works well for couples who are terrible at sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

